# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  خطا در اتصال با پایگاه داده

## khoonsard

در هنگام اتصال به پایگاه داده با چنین خطایی مواجه می شوم . wamp را دوباره نصب کردم فرقی نکرد .!!!!!! حتی فایلهای دیگر هم همینطور شده اند !!!
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in C:\wamp\www\le\INSERT_Q.PHP on line 11

----------


## peyman1987

عزیز جان یوزرنیم و پسوردت برای وصل شدن به دیتابیس اشتباهه.

اگه دست به تنظیمات نزدی برای یوزرنیم از root استفاده کن و پسورد رو هم خالی بزار.

----------


## khoonsard

> عزیز جان یوزرنیم و پسوردت برای وصل شدن به دیتابیس اشتباهه.
> 
> اگه دست به تنظیمات نزدی برای یوزرنیم از root استفاده کن و پسورد رو هم خالی بزار.


عرض کنم خدمتتون که یوزرنیم و پسورد درست است . حتی root رو هم که می زنم باز هم همون خطا رو میده . چه با پسورد چه بدون پسورد !

----------


## enteraks13

یکی از دوستان من با wamp برنامه نوشته بود همه آندرلاین ها رو خط فاصله گذاشته بود و در  mysql_connectجای پسورد و یوزنیم رو خالی گذاشته بود به هر حال کار با wamp درد سر داره

----------


## peyman1987

> عرض کنم خدمتتون که یوزرنیم و پسورد درست است . حتی root رو هم که می زنم باز هم همون خطا رو میده . چه با پسورد چه بدون پسورد !


بهرحال این خطا خطای اشتباه بودن یوزرنیم و پسورده. حالا میتونی برای تست یه یوزر جدید بسازی و با اون کانکت بشی.





> یکی از دوستان من با wamp برنامه نوشته بود همه آندرلاین ها رو خط فاصله گذاشته بود و در  mysql_connectجای پسورد و یوزنیم رو خالی گذاشته بود به هر حال کار با wamp درد سر داره


کار با wamp چرا ربطی به نوع نوشتن تابع داره. wamp اصلا وظیفه ش رسیدگی به نوع نوشتن توابع شما نیست. کار wamp فقط نصب سه تا برنامه س. همین!!!

----------


## SHilaa

> در هنگام اتصال به پایگاه داده با چنین خطایی مواجه می شوم . wamp را دوباره نصب کردم فرقی نکرد .!!!!!! حتی فایلهای دیگر هم همینطور شده اند !!!
> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in C:\wamp\www\le\INSERT_Q.PHP on line 11


منم با wamp همین مشکل رو دارم. چه با پسورد، چه بی پسورد، در هر دو حالت همین خطا رو میده. چی کار باید بکنم؟
در صورتیکه با easyphp درست کار میکنه.

----------


## mtk_designer

سلام 
خوب چرا برای اتصال به بانک از subsonic استفاده نمی کنی ؟

----------


## SHilaa

> سلام 
> خوب چرا برای اتصال به بانک از subsonic استفاده نمی کنی ؟


من این برنامه رو برای اینترانت شرکت میخوام راه اندازی کنم.
با subsonic هم آشنایی ندارم.
در ضمن نمیخوام در برنامه دستی ببرم. چون اونجوری بخاطر متغیرهایی که استفاده کردم باید کل صفحات رو تغییر بدم.
با easyphp درست کار میکنه و همه چی سر جاشه. فقط مشکلی که اونجا داریم سر ست کردن ip هست که شاخه www در easyphp رو به عنوان root نمیشناسه و برنامه رو اجرا نمیکنه ولی در wamp وقتی ip رو میزنم، صفحه index رو اجرا میکنه ولی به جاش به دیتابیس کانکت نمیشه و خطای using password(YES) رو میده.
میدونی باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## mtk_designer

sharmande amna ba asp kar mikonam va ba php kar nakardam .sharmande

----------


## maryammb66

سلام
منم همین مشکل رو دارم ، وقتی می خوام از پایگاه داد استفاده کنم میگه اجازه دسترسی نداری
دوباره mysql  رو نصب کردم ولی هرکاری می کنم password  فعال شده ، چطوری می تونم پسورد رو غیر فعال کنم؟

----------

